# HID Controllers



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to learn more about access control systems. I've been looking at HID, do they make the controllers or just the card readers and cards?

Would I use a MAXIS Access System with HID readers?

Who make the actual controller systems that the door plates connect in to?

My local alarm supplier says they sell door strike plates for 40$. 

So let's say I wanted to do a test setup to learn more could I just get some HID Readers and Cards then an Maxis Access Controller (price??) then some strike plates for the door?

---

Edit: looks like the maxis controller uses the HID readers. So question one still stands does HID make any controllers them selves? 

Next would be who do you think makes good controllers? 

Anyone got any used or left over parts (cards readers plates controllers).


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

I install Honeywell Access controllers. I have not tried Maxis, but one thing to consider is,
Here in VA, you have to be licensed by the Deptartment of Criminal Justice Services before you can legally install access control systems. That will cost you about $1200.00. I would assume it would be the same for you as well.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Sawdust454 said:


> I install Honeywell Access controllers. I have not tried Maxis, but one thing to consider is,
> Here in VA, you have to be licensed by the Deptartment of Criminal Justice Services before you can legally install access control systems. That will cost you about $1200.00. I would assume it would be the same for you as well.


Here you need to be licenses for security / alarm work. I'm not doing any installs for customers on this. Just working on learning more.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

We will run the wiring for alarm/fire alarm systems but will not take on any system or monitoring. It's too much of a liability and not worth the risk.


----------



## jkwallz (Jul 24, 2010)

I know this thread is a few months old but anyway, you can run hid readers with any panel , it gets a little involved when it it comes to using the proper cards with particular readers, just make sure you use a weigand reader and weigand cards get 26 bit cards pretty standard. As far as panels go I recommend DSX,made in the USA (Dallas TX) and very user friendly in my opinion.Good luck!


----------

